# Grafikkarten Kurzschluss



## Z3rg (2. August 2010)

Hey

Ich hab heute meinen PC aufgeschraubt und hab ihn dann offen gelassen und die Schrauben(leider) auf einem Sessel links neben dem PC liegengelassen.... Während ich hab ein bisschen gezockt hab wollt ich mir was von dem Sessel nehmen und 1 Schraube ist auf die Grafikkarte gefallen und der PC ist abgestürzt ( man hat zwar eigentlich nix gehört aber es hat ziemlich verbrannt gestunken, denke mal ein Kurzschluss)...

Ich hab danach aufjedenfall mal den Storm abgestellt hab die Schraube runtergenommen und den PC ein bisschen in Ruhe gelassen.... als ich ihn dann später wieder aufdrehen wollt hat er sich beim aufdrehen eigentlich ganz normal angehört, drinnen hat eigentlich noch alles funktioniert (alle lüfter/lichter) nur der Monitor zeigt einfach kein Bild mehr an.... Ich seh auch keine wirklichen äußerlichen Schäden...

Ich hab mir den PC vor 1 1/2 Jahren angeschafft und er ist aus verschiedenen Einzelteilen zusammengebaut ( also kein kompletter Rechner) und da die Teile glaub ich alle nur 1 Jahr Garantie haben , hab ich da auch wirklich keinen Anspruch mehr drauf

Meine Frage ist jetzt meint ihr könnten andere Teile auch noch einen Schaden abkommen haben oder kann auch die Möglichkeit bestehen einfach nur die Grafikkarte auszuwechseln? Wie gesagt man kann von außen an keinem Teil einen Schaden erkennen und mit der Außnahme das kein Bild zu sehen ist funktioniert ja auch scheinbar alles. Eine neue Grafikkarte anzuschaffen wäre zwar ärgerlich aber es würde mir auch nicht wirklich was ausmachen falls dann wirklich alles wieder funktionieren sollte...

Falls das aber nicht der falls ist könnte eine neue Grafikkarte kaputt gehen wenn ich die halt reinbau und die andere Hardware ( Motherboard oder was auch immer) deffekt sind?

MfG Steff


----------



## Ogil (2. August 2010)

Hat Dein Motherboard nen Onboard-Grafikchip? Falls ja - einfach Monitor mal da anschliessen und im Bios aktivieren. Wenn da alles laeuft hat der Rest sehr wahrscheinlich ueberlebt und es hat wirklich nur Deine GraKa Schaden genommen (was ich auch so vermute).


----------



## Z3rg (2. August 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hat Dein Motherboard nen Onboard-Grafikchip? Falls ja - einfach Monitor mal da anschliessen und im Bios aktivieren. Wenn da alles laeuft hat der Rest sehr wahrscheinlich ueberlebt und es hat wirklich nur Deine GraKa Schaden genommen (was ich auch so vermute).



Hmm das weiß ich nicht genau , werd ich morgen nachschauen und antworten da ich jetzt bald fortgehen werde, wäre nett wenn ihr mir weiterhin vll paar tipps und infos gebem könntet und wenn du vll morgen wieder reinschauen würdest da werd ich nämlich nochmal zurückschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

/&#8364; btw soll ich dann eigetnlich die Grafikkarte lieber erstmal ausbauen oder kann da nicht wirklich noch schlimmeres passieren?^^


----------



## Ogil (2. August 2010)

Ja - rausnehmen bevor Du mit der Onboard-GraKa rumspielst.


----------



## Erz1 (2. August 2010)

Hast du währenddessen SC II gespielt? 
Dein Name erinnert mich daran.. ^^ und seeehr viele Leute, die SC II spielen/spielten haben dieses Problem gehabt, ein RL Kollege von mir auch.. Das aufeinmal die Graka durchschmorrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hast du währenddessen SC II gespielt?
> Dein Name erinnert mich daran.. ^^ und seeehr viele Leute, die SC II spielen/spielten haben dieses Problem gehabt, ein RL Kollege von mir auch.. Das aufeinmal die Graka durchschmorrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komisch das bei so vielen ne Schraube einen Kurzschluss erzeugt :O


----------



## Independent (2. August 2010)

Ich hab mal innem Laptop rumgeschraubt, vorher schön den Akku raus....nun ja...Stromkabel war noch dran^^

*Knall* und Tot...


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Komisch das bei so vielen ne Schraube einen Kurzschluss erzeugt :O



Auf dem PCB sind überall Leiterbahnen aus Kupfer. Wenn da einige überbrückt werden, werden sie schlicht kurzgeschlossen. Schlussendlich also: Game Over.
ISt auch der gleiche Grund, warum Bauteile die mit Wasser in Berührung kommen kaputt gehen. Leitet halt alles Strom und die Teile wollen Strom halt nur in einer Richtung an einem Ort zu einer bestimmten Zeit.


----------



## Erz1 (2. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Komisch das bei so vielen ne Schraube einen Kurzschluss erzeugt :O



Bei ihm ist schlicht und ergreifend beim SC II spielen die Graka durchgeschmorrt oder abgeschmorrt, nennt es , wie ihr es wollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (3. August 2010)

Er beschreibt wie eine Schraube auf die GraKa faellt und einen Kurzschluss verursacht. Da kann natuerlich nur ein SC2-Bug Schuld sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (3. August 2010)

also die karte ist mal sicherlich hin.... und ich würde sie auch so schnell wie möglich aus dem rechner ausbauen!
hartware die nicht mehr geht kann (ich wiederhole "kann" aber muss nicht) deinem rechner zimlich übel mitspielen.

mfg einsam


----------



## Kyragan (3. August 2010)

Naja ne kaputte Grafikkarte gibt einfach keine Signale mehr von sich. Ist halt als würdest du den Rechner ohne Grafikkarte betreiben. Da passiert nichts, aber was spielts für ne Rolle wenn er keine OnBoard-Grafik hat. Denn dann wird er den Rechner eh nicht benutzen, weil er nix sieht.


----------



## Independent (3. August 2010)

Von welchen Hersteller ist die Grafikkarte? Ich würde die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen. Viele geben 2 oder 3 Jahre und sind auch bei so Sachen wie selbstverschuldetem Kurzschluss sehr kulant.


----------



## Kyragan (3. August 2010)

Einfach RMA beantragen, einschicken und hoffen. Wenns abgelehnt wird hast halt Pech gehabtj und musst dir ne neuen kaufen. Vllt. hast ja Glück.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Er beschreibt wie eine Schraube auf die GraKa faellt und einen Kurzschluss verursacht. Da kann natuerlich nur ein SC2-Bug Schuld sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Endlich hats jemand kapiert *g*


----------



## Z3rg (3. August 2010)

Hmm es scheint das mein motherboard keine onboard graka hat ich finde nämlich keinen stecker für den monitor :/

Wenn ich jetzt eine neue Grafikkarte kaufe(natürlich eine passende wenn nicht die gleiche) ist die Chance das die gleich kaputt geht falls wirklich auch das motherboard schaden genommen hat nicht so groß oder?


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Er beschreibt wie eine Schraube auf die GraKa faellt und einen Kurzschluss verursacht. Da kann natuerlich nur ein SC2-Bug Schuld sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sage Infinity Ward ist schuld, wie immer!

Aber wie kann ne Schraube von nem Sessel in den Rechner, in die Graka fallen ? Sowas schaffe ich net mal, und ich habe schon viele Dinge fertig gebracht.


----------



## Z3rg (4. August 2010)

also ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ne neue Graka kaufen und hoffe das der pc dann wieder geht :/


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2010)

Eventuell solltest du es vorher mit einer alten Karte testen.
Denn wenn du die Stromversorgung deiner Karte gekillt hast kann es sein (auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist) das du dir die Graka Stromversorgung über das Board mit geschossen hast.


----------

